# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Pyramid Reef 800L

## Ricardo Pinto

Ora Viva,  :Olá: 

O final do ano está a aproximar-se, por isso a remontagem do meu aquário está prestes a começar (Finalmente).


Apesar de já possuir a maior parte do material e aquário, queria discutir convosco o planeamento do aquário. Ainda tenho alguns pontos que estou indeciso e quantas mais cabeças melhor. 

Vou começar pelo Setup:

*Aquário:* 215x60x60, vidro 19mm (sem travessas)
*Escumador:* Vertex Alpha 250
*Circulação:* 2 x Vortech Mp40 + Polario (atrás das rochas)
*Bomba de Retorno:* Eheim 1260 (ou compact 3000?)
*Iluminação:* 8 x 39w ATI Sunpower + 8 x 54w ATI Sunpower ( ou 4 x LED's Ecotech Radion?  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: )
*KH, Ca e Mg:* 2 part-solution através de Bubble-Magus 3 canais.
*Reactor de Carvão*: Deltec PR509
*Reactor de Zeovit* Korallen-Zucht EasyLift S ?


As minhas grandes dúvidas é sobre a iluminação, sobre se faço o método de Zeovit completo (ou Siporax + Fitoplancton) e o planeamento da sump.

Estou inclinado para T5's, não estou para gastar uma pipa de massa, numa coisa que não sei se funciona e se daqui a uns meses não vai estar a metade do preço que está agora.

Em relação à sump, fiz uns desenhos para se perceber melhor a minha ideia.

A sump terá estas medidas:



Atrás tem uma caixa quebra-bolhas "fechada" (reduz o ruído e as bolhas) e à frente tem um vidro a separar a bomba de retorno, que é para manter o nível de água constante na sump a 23cm  - o nível a que o meu escumador melhor trabalha. Não sei se dá para perceber, mas água entra atrás, circula em U dentro da sump e sai à "frente" do lado esquerdo.

Mais um desenho... com o escumador e o reactor de zeovit no sítio (cabe tudo  :Big Grin: )




Em relação ao resto dos compartimentos, estou a pensar no seguinte:



*1)* Aquário para TPA's e para servir de aquário quarentena/hospital - Na montagem anterior fiz um aquário de 120L na sump para TPA's e dá imenso jeito. Desta vez vou aproveitar e vai servir também de aquário quarentena. 

*2)* Reservátorio de água doce

*3)* 3 x compartimentos para as soluções de KH, Mg e Ca. Dois compartimentos de 10L (Ca e KH) e um mais pequeno de 4L para o Magnésio (gasta-se menos, prefiro ter os outros maiores).


Actualmente, o meu escritório está algo assim do género:





O material tenho quase todo - Aquário, móvel, escumador, bombas, bubble-magus doseadora. A instalação eléctrica também já está feita da anterior montagem - tenho um quadro com disjuntores, relógios e umas 20 tomadas.

Em termos de material que falta adquirir.... falta-me só trocar as calhas para 8 Lâmpadas (actualmente tenho 6x 39w + 6 x 54w) e acho mt curto, e falta-me também comprar o reactor de Zeovit.

Venham de lá essas opiniões....

- Zeovit vs. Siporax+Fitoplancton

- LED's vs. T5's ?

e aceitam-se sugestões para melhorar a sump.

Aos poucos vou colocando mais questões e novidades...  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Em relação às calhas, LEDs... não vejo pk não e eu com um mais alto que o teu vou para LEDs. É bom, eficaz, e a longo prazo, poupas na luz...

Em relação ao resto, sinceramente não sei do que tás a falar :P

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ricardo :Olá: ,
Na generalidade está, obviamente, bom. Duas observações, primeiro acho muito curto o reservatório para água doce, a não ser que tenhas a osmose quase constantemente a produzir água directamente para lá. Segundo, entendo a ideia de teres o nível de água constante no compartimento do escumador, no entanto, com esse desenho, reduzes muito o volume de água no último compartimento, logo não irás dar descanso à bomba de reposição da água evaporada dada a rapidez com que esse nível de água vai oscilar. 

Opinião relativamente à situação do quebra bolhas e a redução do barulho, acho vidro a mais. O problema do barulho do retorno, prende-se essencialmente com a queda da água e o ar na tubagem, optando por dois tubos de queda cada um com a sua respectiva válvula é um problema muito fácil de solucionar, aliás nunca percebi muito bem a problemática em torno do barulho na queda para a sump (talvez por desde sempre nos meus aquário ter utilizado este método). Se trabalhares com válvulas, com esse circuito de água e com uma bomba de 3400l/h poucas bolhas terás e o barulho da passagem da água do compartimento de queda para o compartimento do escumador simplesmente não existe. 

Iluminação, T5s.

Onde vai ficar a parte eléctrica?


Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Opinião relativamente à situação do quebra bolhas e a redução do barulho, acho vidro a mais. O problema do barulho do retorno, prende-se essencialmente com a queda da água e o ar na tubagem, optando por dois tubos de queda cada um com a sua respectiva válvula é um problema muito fácil de solucionar, aliás nunca percebi muito bem a problemática em torno do barulho na queda para a sump (talvez por desde sempre nos meus aquário ter utilizado este método). Se trabalhares com válvulas, com esse circuito de água e com uma bomba de 3400l/h poucas bolhas terás e o barulho da passagem da água do compartimento de queda para o compartimento do escumador simplesmente não existe.


Já agora, importas-te de fazer um desenho?!  :Wink:  Só para visualizar isso é que eu vou ter 2 tubos mas é uma para cada coluna seca mas que depois se juntam num só que é o que cai para a sump ficando a "boca" do tubo por baixo no nivel água. Penso que assim não faz barulho... mas de qualquer das maneiras queria confirmar com esse teu esquema que como estou a pensar está bem também a nível de insunorização.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Duas observações, primeiro acho muito curto o reservatório para água doce, a não ser que tenhas a osmose quase constantemente a produzir água directamente para lá. Segundo, entendo a ideia de teres o nível de água constante no compartimento do escumador, no entanto, com esse desenho, reduzes muito o volume de água no último compartimento, logo não irás dar descanso à bomba de reposição da água evaporada dada a rapidez com que esse nível de água vai oscilar.


Obrigado Paulo pelas dicas.
O reservatório de água doce vai ser de 60L (50x20x60 cm) e em princípio dá-me para 6-7 dias (no Verão) e 7-9 dias (No Inverno), não achas que chega?
Em relação à bomba de reposição, por acaso tinha pensado nisso pelo que estou hesitante em continuar a usar a minha velhinha AquaMedic SP3000 ou compre um sistema de reposição da Tunze. Qual usas? O sistema da Tunze não por bomba peristáltica, mas penso não haver problemas em adicionar assim a água, num aquário com um volume destes.




> Opinião relativamente à situação do quebra bolhas e a redução do barulho, acho vidro a mais. O problema do barulho do retorno, prende-se essencialmente com a queda da água e o ar na tubagem, optando por dois tubos de queda cada um com a sua respectiva válvula é um problema muito fácil de solucionar, aliás nunca percebi muito bem a problemática em torno do barulho na queda para a sump (talvez por desde sempre nos meus aquário ter utilizado este método).


O desenho é de uma caixa de 30x10cm, mas compreendo que se calhar não é o esquema ideal. Uso também (sempre!) dois tubos de queda - um de escoamento normal e outro de emergência. Por acaso, tenho o hábito de colocar válvulas nos dois, mas sempre tive medo de fechar a válvula, nem que fosse um bocadinho. Tenho sempre medo que entupam, como já me aconteceu uma vez. Como tens a tua sump?
Em relação ao barulho de queda, normalmente não tenho problemas com ruído da queda do aquário para sump. Quando falei em ruído era cá em baixo. 

A quadro eléctrica fica atrás do compartimento 3 (do "Balling"), e as tomadas a todo o comprimento.




> Em relação às calhas, LEDs... não vejo pk não e eu com um mais alto que o teu vou para LEDs. É bom, eficaz, e a longo prazo, poupas na luz...


Os LED's só têm um pequeno contra.... é que se optar pelas Radion vou só gastar 3000€ em 4 calhas. Para poupar isso na luz vou levar alguns anos.  É bom e eficaz? Eu acredito que sim, mas não tenho 100% de certeza. Estar a investir tanto por uma coisa que não tenho a certeza, custa-me um bocado. As ATI Sunpower, já conheço e sei que vou ficar plenamente satisfeito.

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Os LED's só têm um pequeno contra.... é que se optar pelas Radion vou só gastar 3000 em 4 calhas. Para poupar isso na luz vou levar alguns anos.  É bom e eficaz? Eu acredito que sim, mas não tenho 100% de certeza. Estar a investir tanto por uma coisa que não tenho a certeza, custa-me um bocado. As ATI Sunpower, já conheço e sei que vou ficar plenamente satisfeito.


Só precisas de procurar um bocadinho... Tens em PT bom material, modular, e que te fica a metade do preço... (dos 3000 que falaste). Para te dar uma ideia, o meu aqua com 200x70x70, inicialmente vou gastar +-710 com calhas + controlador. Achas caro?!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obviamente que 710€ não acho caro, até acho barato. Preciso é de saber mais especificações: quantos LED's, espectros, o design da calha, etc.. O que para ti pode ser luz suficiente, para mim pode ser pouco ou vice-versa. Quando eu disse 4 Radion até já estou a por muito por baixo o número de calhas que preciso, idealmente penso que 6 a 8 seriam o ideal.
Estas Radion pelo que tenho visto são as que gosto mais. Também gosto muito da AquaIllumination, mas as Radion têm um espectro mais completo e são muito mais "controláveis".

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

um aquário que vai dar prazer ver nascer e crescer :Coradoeolhos: 

led`s  esquece

como já falamos montes de vezes temos de pensar de inicio o que queremos,economia e bons corais isso não existe
se realmente queres leds, e acredito até que funcione o dinheiro que gastas, dá para pagares a conta da eletricidade até desmontar esse aquario
(não me venham com contas,que estou cheio de enterrar dinheiro em leds) :Icon Cry: 

neste momento as calhas t5 estão a preço de banana e é um dado adquirido no que respeita a cores e crescimentos

----------


## Cesar Soares

Finalmente!!!! Já deves estar com uma ressaca de reefs!! Ehehehe

Bem vamos por partes:

1.º Sump. Bem estruturada. Certifica-te que deixas espaço suficiente para um filtro fluidizidado para carvão ou GFO. Aproveita e deixa também uma derivação na bomba de retorno (Já agora, NÃO troques a 1260 pela compact! Não têm comparação!) para um dia mais tarde colocares um reactor de cálcio se quiseres. Eu acho que vais querer... ehehehe Essa caixa não é prática na minha opinião. Eu tinha e tirei.. Cada vez que me caia um peixe pelo overflow era um filme.. E por incrivel que pareça acumulava detritos e não era fácil de limpar. Não ponderas os filterbags?

2.º Zeovit. Já sabes o que penso deste método.. Confirmadíssimo e testadíssimo... Estou muito contente embora tenha alguns contras! Siporax? Não sei... Moda "nova" ainda por confirmar se é de facto eficaz...

3.º Iluminação. Também já sabes o que penso disto.. Não percebo muito de LEDS mas pelo que tenho lido há de facto boas opções.. Caras.. Caríssimas... LEDS baratos eu desconfio. Mais uma vez tens as ATI. E agora ainda por cima com as Dimmable... Relação qualidade preço imbativel e com provas dadas... 

Olha e rocha? Viva? Morta? De plástico? Areia? Sim? Não? Grossa? Fina? ehehehe

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Ricardo,

Perdoa a minha ousadia em dar conselhos aos mestres, mas penso que em altura de tomar decisões todas as opiniões são de considerar, quanto mais não seja para podermos dizer que todas as perspectivas foram analisadas.

Só um (2) pequeno conselho: 

O compartimento principal da sump parece-me demasiado "à justa", para o que se pretende instalar.

No futuro irá aparecer algum equipamento novo/extra e não terás espaço para o colocar;
A localização do reactor de zeolitos também não me parece a melhor atendendo a que os zeolitos devem ser agitados duas vezes por dia, o que segundo a minha experiência é uma questão chata de fazer e pior se o reactor estiver colocado nessa posição (atrás).

Porque não remeter os depósitos destinados ao balling para um nível superior à sump, ou diminuir o espaço 1 em alguns centímetros, deixando mais espaço livre, para no futuro eventualmente podermos ter hipótese de acolher o que aí virá (Siporax, reactor de carvão activado, reactor de fosfatos, etc.).

Abraço e espero ter ajudado

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Viva já agora se não for muito incomodo em que loja em PT  que vende essas calhas para um aquário com 2 metros como o meu, obrigado. :Admirado: 
Cumps

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ricardo, referia-me a dois tubos de escoamento de água, sem contar com o tubo ladrão. Ambos com válvulas, no tubo ladrão não acho necessário que tenha. Relativamente a vantagens, tens uma maior facilidade de controlar o fluxo de água (velocidade e turbulência) e o barulho, com dois tubos de escoamento, será ainda difícil um azar das duas válvulas entupirem (pelos menos eu nunca tive um único problema). Terás também a possibilidade de mais tarde, querendo aumentar consideravelmente o caudal do retorno, o fazeres sem problemas. 
No meu caso há mais vantagens, como uso sempre dois escumadores, um dos tubos alimenta o externo e o outro vai directamente para a sump.
A verdade é que dividindo o caudal de queda, que andará no caso da EHEIM por volta dos 2500l/h, verificas que 1250l/h por tubo suaviza e de que maneira a chegada de água à sump. A partir daqui tudo o que precisas é de muito pouco vidro e de muito poucos compartimentos. Sou adepto de "opensumps", um compartimento de recepção de água e ponto. Percebo a ideia de no compartimento de escumador interno optares por um nível de água constante, mas se isso fizer com que o último compartimento seja tão pequeno assim, perdes todas as vantagens. 
Repara, a principal vantagem de teres esse nível constante será para que durante uma eventual falha de energia o compartimento de escumação não altere o nível de água, permitindo, que ao voltar a energia, não haja um descontrolo no funcionamento do escumador. Mas com um compartimento de recepção de água do aquário tão pequeno, como vais receber a água toda sem que esta ultrapasse os 23 cm de altura? 

No meu caso uso a SP3000 que, mesmo com um volume muitissimo maior está quase constantemente a trabalhar. Uma SP3000 num compartimento desses esquece, não tem caudal suficiente para compensar a velocidade de diminuição do nível de água, depressa terás a bomba de retorno a trabalhar em seco.
Compartimento de 60 litros na reposição acho suficiente não ideal.

Num aquário dessa dimensão eu não optava pelo balling, reactor de cálcio sem dúvida, mas isto é só a minha opção. Optando pelo balling reposicionava as funções. Colocava o balling no lugar do compartimento 1, futuramente, terias espaço para o retirar e colocar reactor de cálcio ou outros a trabalhar em proximidade com a sump. Deslocava a sump ligeiramente e reservava um espaço do lado esquerdo, isolado totalmente, para toda a parte eléctrica e monitorização. A reposição e o reservatório de mudas podem trabalhar mais longe da sump.

Se optares por eliminar o último compartimento da sump, podes diminui-la em 10 cm, passando a 80cm, é mais do que suficiente e ganhas espaço para o resto. Até porque se continuares a canalizar a saída da água do compartimento de escoamento para a escumação na zona posterior, a melhor posição para esse escumador é transversalmente e não assim, para que a bomba capte o maior volume de água possivel no ponto mais eficiente.

Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Soares

Paulo, uma das razões dos tais 23 cm de altura de água constante é que o vertex só trabalha bem se este nível não variar nada ou praticamente Nada! 
E com as bóias que São comercializadas há sempre um folga de pelo menos 1cm, o que para este escumador não é Bom!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Cesar, não tenho dúvidas que a melhor eficiência esteja exactamente nos 23 cm. Mas também tenho algumas reservas, quanto ao facto de a oscilação de 1 cm ser absolutamente crucial para o excelente desempenho deste escumador. A eficiência nos escumadores internos, está intimamente ligada com o nível de água, não é problema só deste.
Nem pensava duas vezes se a sump do Ricardo tivesse o dobro do tamanho, mas com o reduzido volume do compartimento da bomba...
Há, eventualmente, uma opção, isolar o escumador num compartimento menor, pouco maior do que a sua própria dimensão, e reservar o resto para a bomba de retorno. Isto requer estudo.

Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Soares

Concordo que requer estudo e a tua última sugestão seria talvez a melhor opção! 
Mas olha que no caso do vertex, um cm não é de Desprezar! Nesse aspecto são umas meninas estes escumadores! Eheh

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Olá Ricardo

Muito bom esse teu projecto,também tiveste muito tempo para o pensar e repensar,alem da experiencia adquirida ao longo dos anos e os vários temas discutidos neste tempo todo.

Aquario dimensões -  :SbOk:    mas devia ser mais largo e menos alto
Sump- Acho um pouco curta
Iluminaçaoboa escolha T5   :SbOk: 
Circulaçao--- :SbOk: 
Balling---sem duvidas  :SbOk: 
Reactor de ZeoVitajuda muito,boa opçao :SbOk: 
Retorno----compact 3000   :SbOk: 

Agora é fazer tudo com calma e com o tempo vais ajustar algumas coisas que não aches tão boas.
Quando passares por cá ofereço-te um coral para começares a povoar(apesar que não te deve faltar ofertas) mas fica a intenção
De resto vou segui o tópico e a montagem e vou dando a minha opinião certa ou errada.

Fica bem

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> um aquário que vai dar prazer ver nascer e crescer
> 
>     led`s esquece


Ei grande amigo... espero bem que dê prazer de ver crescer. Com o passar dos anos um tipo põe a fasquia mais alta, espero com este aquário conseguir realizar alguns desafios. Provavelmente não vou conseguir fazer tudo o que quero, mas tenho de tentar.





> 1.º Sump. Bem estruturada. Certifica-te que deixas espaço suficiente para um filtro fluidizidado para carvão ou GFO. Aproveita e deixa também uma derivação na bomba de retorno (Já agora, NÃO troques a 1260 pela compact! Não têm comparação!) para um dia mais tarde colocares um reactor de cálcio se quiseres. Eu acho que vais querer... ehehehe Essa caixa não é prática na minha opinião. Eu tinha e tirei.. Cada vez que me caia um peixe pelo overflow era um filme.. E por incrivel que pareça acumulava detritos e não era fácil de limpar. Não ponderas os filterbags?
> 
> 2.º Zeovit. Já sabes o que penso deste método.. Confirmadíssimo e testadíssimo... Estou muito contente embora tenha alguns contras! Siporax? Não sei... Moda "nova" ainda por confirmar se é de facto eficaz...
> 
> 3.º Iluminação. Também já sabes o que penso disto.. Não percebo muito de LEDS mas pelo que tenho lido há de facto boas opções.. Caras.. Caríssimas... LEDS baratos eu desconfio. Mais uma vez tens as ATI. E agora ainda por cima com as Dimmable... Relação qualidade preço imbativel e com provas dadas...
> 
> Olha e rocha? Viva? Morta? De plástico? Areia? Sim? Não? Grossa? Fina? ehehehe


1) O filtro fluidizado vai ficar onde já estava, no compartimento 1. Não é necessário colocar na sump, bem como um futuro reactor de cálcio. Também já me apercebi que as compact não têm a mesma força que as Eheim classic.

100% rocha morta (mas não de plástico). Areia: CaribSea Seaflor Special Grade Reef Sand





> Num aquário dessa dimensão eu não optava pelo balling, reactor de cálcio sem dúvida, mas isto é só a minha opção. Optando pelo balling reposicionava as funções. Colocava o balling no lugar do compartimento 1, futuramente, terias espaço para o retirar e colocar reactor de cálcio ou outros a trabalhar em proximidade com a sump. Deslocava a sump ligeiramente e reservava um espaço do lado esquerdo, isolado totalmente, para toda a parte eléctrica e monitorização. A reposição e o reservatório de mudas podem trabalhar mais longe da sump.


Eu mantive este aquário, dois anos e tal só com Balling, nunca senti necessidade do reactor de cálcio. Mas também não cheguei a ter corais muito grandes. Actualmente eu tenho as soluções de balling em bidões, colocados no móvel ao lado do aquário. Mas por causa do meu filho quero passar tudo para dentro do móvel. Não sinto necessidade de isolar mais a parte eléctrica, o tipo que me fez o móvel, nas laterais colocou imensas aberturas, o que facilita muito a ventilação dentro do móvel. Em dois anos, nunca tive problemas de condensação.


Em relação à evaporação, bomba peristáltica e capacidade da sump "receber" água extra em caso de falha de energia. A vantagem de estar a planear este aquário é por ser um "recomeço". Eu já conheço as manhas todas. A sump que tenho actualmente é mais pequena e aguenta a água toda. O reservatório tem 60L, acho suficiente, porque se for de férias faço como sempre fiz... o reservatório de água doce passa a ser o de 120L (o aquário das TPA's). Para o resto do ano, em que estou sempre em casa, 60L é mais que suficiente. Essa cena da SP3000 não ter "força" suficiente... és capaz de ter razão, mas o Vertex é mesmo muito sensível a pequenas variações, não dá como alargar o espaço. Também como a SP3000 que tenho é velhinha, estou a pensar comprar o sistema da tunze de reposição.





> O compartimento principal da sump parece-me demasiado "à justa", para o que se pretende instalar.
> 
> No futuro irá aparecer algum equipamento novo/extra e não terás espaço para o colocar;
> A localização do reactor de zeolitos também não me parece a melhor atendendo a que os zeolitos devem ser agitados duas vezes por dia, o que segundo a minha experiência é uma questão chata de fazer e pior se o reactor estiver colocado nessa posição (atrás).


Mestre... nem das obras!  :Big Grin:  Eu conto com a ajuda de todos. 

E o meu caro amigo fez uma observação muito boa, obviamente tenho de colocar o reactor de zeolitos na frente.... muito boa ideia! Esse tem de ser o equipamento mais acessível da sump. Não me tinha lembrado dessa... muito obrigado!


Em relação ao tamanho do compartimento principal (e respondendo ao Paulo Marinheiro também)... eu por mim já acho grande este tamanho. Como disse, mantive durante 2 anos o aquário com uma sump de 80cmx45cm e nunca senti que fosse pequena. Decidi alargar para 90cmx50cm, por causa do reactor de zeovit e para criar uma zona apenas para a bomba de retorno - para evitar o minimo de oscilação no nível de água. (É mesmo essencial com este escumador). 




> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Aquario dimensões - mas devia ser mais largo e menos alto
> Sump- Acho um pouco curta
> Iluminaçao—boa escolha T5
> Circulaçao---
> Balling---sem duvidas
> Reactor de ZeoVit—ajuda muito,boa opçao
> Retorno----compact 3000
> ...


Concordo contigo Paulo, mais largo era obrigatório. Mas uma pessoa aprende sempre é com os erros, e desde que fiz este aquário que recomendo a toda a gente fazer aquários mais largos do que altos. Eu costumo chamar carinhosamente o meu aquário de.... Urna! Parece um caixão com estas dimensões!!! 
Só por causa disso ainda pensei vender este aquário e fazer um novo com as dimensões melhores. Mas o aquário tá praticamente novo e ainda gastei algum dinheiro no móvel, e este não dá para adaptar noutro aquário por causa da moldura.



Estou a considerar as vossas críticas, nomeadamente na Sump. Mas então ajudem-me lá, se eu alargar a sump... que compartimento abdico? 
Queria muito continuar a manter o aquário para as TPA's (facilita-me imenso a vida e acabaram-se as pingas cá em casa, desde que utilizo este sistema). Para além disso vou utilizar esse aquário como hospital/quarentena - acho fundamental. Em relação às soluções de Balling, também queria manter isto debaixo do aquário, como disse tenho um miúdo de 3 anos e tenho sempre algum receio de ter estes "químicos" à mostra.  Ah! e os compartimentos do Balling têm de ter pelo menos 10L cada - para 800L é fundamental ter compartimentos grandes, senão estou sempre a fazer soluções. Estou a ponderar fazer este compartimento em acrilico, com umas tampas.

Dito isto, não estou a ver como esticar mais a sump.

Obrigado a todos pela participação... já obtive aqui umas boas dicas... realmente aprende-se muito mais e evita-se erros quando se partilha a informação.  :SbOk5:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Não sei se estamos a falar da mesma coisa Ricardo. Não me refiro ao aumento da Sump, pelo contrário, aí até sugeri que diminuisses. O meu aquário, de dimensões similares (220cm,65cm,60cm) tem uma sump mais curta do que a que pensas fazer. Falo da capacidade do compartimento da bomba de retorno que é onde o nível de evaporação se vai notar. Porque, em boa verdade, irás ter nesse compartimento apenas 20 liltros de água (isto se não aumentares o compartimento do escoamento, senão será ainda menos). Logo, qualquer coisa que corra mal com o sistema de reposição, o tempo que demorará a ficares com a bomba emersa é reduzido, já para não falar que com uma reposição gota a gota ou próximo disso, estará continuamente a trabalhar. Parece-me relativamente fácil que reserves um compartimento menor apenas para o escumador, colocado na projecção do compartimento do escoamento. Além de muito melhor rendimento, porque toda a água é quase "obrigada" a entrar na escumação, aumentarias consideravelmente o volume do último compartimento.

Relativamente à condensação, não é de facto esse o problema, mas sim, o nível de humidade relativa no interior do móvel, claro que isto é apenas uma opção, mas um azar acontece. No entanto, admito que tenhas isso controlado. 
Ainda assim, o isolamento da zona eléctrica é muito interessante e útil. Fi-lo nesta última montagem e estou satisfeito com a segurança que oferece, dá também para guardar os alimentos e alguns produtos sem problemas (hidroxido de calcio por exemplo ou mesmo sal).

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Que maravilha!!! Já estava nervoso por este tópico nunca mais aparecer! Cá está ele!!! :Pracima: 

Os meus 5 centimos:

1 - Reactor de carvão? Ou será de cálcio?

2 - Balling e reactor de Cálcio? Porquê não só um método?

3 - Eu quando instlar o meu aquário também vou ver melhor o que para lá tenho a nível de bombas e tenho já bombas de retorno, mas realmente as compact são muito económicas em termos de consumo. e ao preço a que está a electricidade e tendo em conta que é um consumo 24/7, eu optaria pelas compact!

4 - Zeovit? A sério? Porque não sem zeovit? O que achas que o zeovit nessa configuração que dizes vai fazer para compensar a sua utilização?

5 - Iluminação! Nem vou dizer nada :yb665: 

6 - Confesso que não percebi bem a circulação da água na sump. Não falta aí um vidro qualquer? :Admirado:  Podes fazer um boneco mais explicativo? é que também é uma dúvida que tenho para a minha e se essa ficar porreira copio e pronto!  :Smile: 

7 - Onde vai ficar o reactor de calcio?

8 - E o arduino? :yb624:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

Como infelizmente só tive oportunidade de ver o teu aquario anterior pouco tempo antes da desmontagem quero mesmo acompanhar este teu novo projecto crescer e se tornar uma referência! Tem tudo para dar certo!

Como me parece que vais usar o método Zeovit e não me agrada nada ter de abanar os zeolitos todos os dias achei que este reactor podia ser uma boa escolha:

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/11/07/a...olite-reactor/

Não sei é se consegues comprar isto cá...

Se precisares de ajuda com os acrilicos feitos à medida diz porque posso ajudar.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> 6 - Confesso que não percebi bem a circulação da água na sump. Não falta aí um vidro qualquer? Podes fazer um boneco mais explicativo? é que também é uma dúvida que tenho para a minha e se essa ficar porreira copio e pronto!


Falta um vidro Hugo, só foram desenhadas duas arestas no vidro que fecha a caixa, mas dá para perceber a intenção.


Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Viva!
> 
> 
> Como me parece que vais usar o método Zeovit e não me agrada nada ter de abanar os zeolitos todos os dias achei que este reactor podia ser uma boa escolha:
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2011/11/07/a...olite-reactor/
> 
> Não sei é se consegues comprar isto cá...
> 
> ...


...e se alguém souber onde se compra, diga, porque abanar o reactor é uma seca!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu não pesco nada de zeovit, mas para os "abanar", o sistema usado nos reactores de kalk (ainda que adaptado) não servirá? :Admirado:

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Bom dia Ricardo,

Antes de mais muitos parabéns por todo o planeamento do aquário. Vai ser sem dúvida um aquário de referencia!

Sou muito verdinho neste hobby mas venho aqui também colocar as minhas questões  :yb665: 

 - Balling num sistema com tantos litros não vai ter consumos muito elevados ? Eu utilizo Balling, mas o meu aqua tem 500L, do que tenho visto de pessoal com + litros acaba por ter consumos muito elevados

- No meu aquário não coloquei Travessas tal como tu referes, mas sinceramente se fosse hoje colocava, não por questão de segurança mas para evitar jumps de alguns peixes que por norma saltam junto ao vidro e com travessas ou usam um capacete ou só devem tentar saltar uma vez  :yb665: 

- Coluna seca vai ser interna ou externa ?

----------


## Vitor Melo

Viva Ricardo, tudo bem contigo??


Bom, já era tempo deste tópico ter iniciado  :Big Grin: 


As minhas sugestões:

- Sump - parece-me, realmente, que poderia estar melhor aproveitada... Concordo com o nível de água constante no escumador, mas com egg crate, por exemplo, consegues elevar o escumador para o nível que quiseres sem teres que cortar ao volume de água na sump. Acho também que deverias dar mais espaço à bomba de retorno, parece-me um volume reduzido. Só tens um tubo de queda? Sugestão: não coles o vidro por cima do quebra bolhas... Nunca se sabe quando terás que ir buscar algum animal à sump :P Uma pergunta - já equacionaste a utilização de um filter bag?

- Iluminação - Não percebo nada de LED's, mas ainda não me convencem... Seja pela eficiência, seja pelo preço... Já ouviste falar nas calhas da ReefSet? Muitíssimo abaixo dos preços que falas tens as calhas Dimable deles e digo-te, são qualquer coisa de espectacular!!!! Pessoalmente, estou convencido!


De resto, nada a apontar, já sabes que tu estás lá  :Smile: 


Grande abraço,
VM

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tipo isto:
zeovit_reactor.jpg

Não serve?

P.S.:Repito, não percebo nada de Zeovit!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Ricardo  :Olá: .
Não me vou pronunciar em relação ao projecto,
acho que esta bem configurado. 
Vais utilizar o mesmo principio que eu, balling, zeolitos e carvão activo.
Quero só desejar boa sorte para esse novo projecto.
Vais utilizar alguma fonte de carbono?
Rocha viva, artificial, areão?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Relativamente à Sump e tendo em conta as vossas observações vou desenhar outro esquema. Acho que acabei por fazer este porque é muito similar à Sump que tenho agora lá no aquário.





> Relativamente à condensação, não é de facto esse o problema, mas sim, o nível de humidade relativa no interior do móvel, claro que isto é apenas uma opção, mas um azar acontece. No entanto, admito que tenhas isso controlado.


Sim eu percebi, expliquei-me mal. Pena não estar em Portugal, senão tirava uma foto ao móvel, para veres como está feito. Na altura falei com o carpinteiro que me fez o móvel e falei-lhe desse problema. Ele arranjou uma boa solução - o móvel é aberto atrás e nas laterais, ele fez as placas em "ripas", deixando um espaço de milímetros entre as várias ripas. Por fora o móvel parece uma peça única, mas se olhares de perto percebe-se que o móvel é bastante "aberto" e arejado. Gostei da ideia do tipo, em dois anos nunca tive problemas com humidade e as dobradiças continuam em estado impecável, nenhum sinal de ferrugem.





> 1 - Reactor de carvão? Ou será de cálcio?
> 
> 2 - Balling e reactor de Cálcio? Porquê não só um método?
> 
> 3 - Eu quando instlar o meu aquário também vou ver melhor o que para lá tenho a nível de bombas e tenho já bombas de retorno, mas realmente as compact são muito económicas em termos de consumo. e ao preço a que está a electricidade e tendo em conta que é um consumo 24/7, eu optaria pelas compact!
> 
> 4 - Zeovit? A sério? Porque não sem zeovit? O que achas que o zeovit nessa configuração que dizes vai fazer para compensar a sua utilização?
> 
> 5 - Iluminação! Nem vou dizer nada
> ...



1) Sou um tonecas... escrevi PF501... quando queria dizer FR509. Desculpa a confusão.... é mesmo reactor de carvão activado.

2) Para já vou só utilizar Balling porque já tenho o equipamento todo necessário, e pelo menos nos primeiros anos (corais mais pequenos) não sinto necessidade de outro método. Mas admito no futuro fazer os dois.

3) O problema das Compact é a força/potência de elevação. O meu aquário está colocado a 1,10m de altura, portanto a bomba terá de ter potência suficiente para elevar água até +/- 1,50m. O pessoal que tem Eheim Compact tem dito que estas perdem muita força com a altura.

4) Zeovit - estou há vários anos muito inclinado a fazer este método. Muitas horas de conversa com o Basaloco e ele decidiu experimentar. Eu fiquei muito contente com os resultados do aquário dele (cores dos SPS) e agora quero copiar.  :yb624: 

6) É como Paulo disse, falta um vidro que não coloquei para melhor visualização. Mas se reparares, no "chão" da sump, está lá marcada a aresta. 

7) O reactor de carvão vai ficar no mesmo sítio onde está agora, no aquário 1 (TPA's/quarentena). Ou faço uma derivação da bomba de retorno, ou continuo a utilizar uma bomba pequena da eheim  (400-1000L/h) que tenho lá para esse efeito.

8) O arduino? Vou precisar de alguém que me faça um... eheh! Mas pode ficar fora do aquário, no móvel adjacente. 





> Como me parece que vais usar o método Zeovit e não me agrada nada ter de abanar os zeolitos todos os dias achei que este reactor podia ser uma boa escolha


Pois... isso também me preocupa, por isso disse que ia optar pelo modelo Easy-lift da KZ. Dizem que é muito fácil (e rápido) abanar os zeolitos. Não queria muito comprar outras marcas, porque pelo que percebi a "circulação" dentro do reactor é determinante neste método. Quero usar aquilo que mais gente usa. Assim, quando tiver dúvidas tenho mais gente que me pode ajudar.





> - Balling num sistema com tantos litros não vai ter consumos muito elevados ? Eu utilizo Balling, mas o meu aqua tem 500L, do que tenho visto de pessoal com + litros acaba por ter consumos muito elevados
> 
> - No meu aquário não coloquei Travessas tal como tu referes, mas sinceramente se fosse hoje colocava, não por questão de segurança mas para evitar jumps de alguns peixes que por norma saltam junto ao vidro e com travessas ou usam um capacete ou só devem tentar saltar uma vez
> 
> - Coluna seca vai ser interna ou externa ?


- Admito no futuro ter que usar Balling + Reactor de cálcio. Mas por agora o balling é suficiente e dado que já tenho todo o equipamento, não faz muito sentido comprar um reactor de cálcio.

- Já tive alguns peixes que saltaram do aquário, mas a "moldura" que fiz para o móvel ajudou bastante a diminuir esses "acidentes".

- "Coluna interna molhada". Vai ser um sistema muito parecido com a ideia do Basaloco. Mais para a frente, vou fazer um desenho de como pretendo fazer a circulação, para também vocês darem uma ajuda com mais ideias.





> - Sump - parece-me, realmente, que poderia estar melhor aproveitada... Concordo com o nível de água constante no escumador, mas com egg crate, por exemplo, consegues elevar o escumador para o nível que quiseres sem teres que cortar ao volume de água na sump. Acho também que deverias dar mais espaço à bomba de retorno, parece-me um volume reduzido. Só tens um tubo de queda? Sugestão: não coles o vidro por cima do quebra bolhas... Nunca se sabe quando terás que ir buscar algum animal à sump :P Uma pergunta - já equacionaste a utilização de um filter bag?
> 
> - Iluminação - Não percebo nada de LED's, mas ainda não me convencem... Seja pela eficiência, seja pelo preço... Já ouviste falar nas calhas da ReefSet? Muitíssimo abaixo dos preços que falas tens as calhas Dimable deles e digo-te, são qualquer coisa de espectacular!!!! Pessoalmente, estou convencido!


- Não dá para usar egg-crate, ainda piora as coisas. O problema destes escumadores (como a maior parte dos escumadores internos) é que têm de estar submersos entre 22-27cm dentro de água para obteres uma melhor performance e o nível de escumação ser estável. 
Sim, não estava a pensar colar esse vidro. Detesto ter pontos inacessíveis dentro do aquário - mais cedo ou mais tarde é sinal de problemas.
Filter bag? Equacionei, mas depois de ver em alguns aquários a quantidade de micro-vida que fica retida nos sacos, decidi não utilizar. A manutenção também é pesada.

- Iluminação - Vi e gostei muito das calhas da ReefSet. Mas na ocasião, tive logo oportunidade de dizer ao Fernando Santos que a única desvantagem que via na calha de 8 lâmpadas é que mede 30 e tal cm's de largura (Semelhante a uma calha de 6 lâmpadas), enquanto estas da ATI medem 46cm (salvo erro). Embora não tenho a certeza se isso faz grande diferença, prefiro ter uma calha que cubra o aquário de forma mais abrangente.






> Tipo isto:
> Anexo 14221
> 
> Não serve?
> 
> P.S.:Repito, não percebo nada de Zeovit!



Como disse, quero mesmo utilizar um reactor da marca. Porque se o método não estiver a funcionar, já sei que quando pedir ajuda no fórum de Zeovit, vão-me dizer que o problema é do reactor. Se calhar não é... mas depois fico sem saber, né?  :Big Grin: 





> Vais utilizar o mesmo principio que eu, balling, zeolitos e carvão activo.
> Quero só desejar boa sorte para esse novo projecto.
> Vais utilizar alguma fonte de carbono?
> Rocha viva, artificial, areão?


Fonte de carbono é a do Zeovit.

Rocha morta originária do mar e areão 2-3cm. Para acelerar o ciclo vou "pescar" micro-vida aos aquários dos meus amigos que usam filter-bags. Fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de ofiuros, mysis e outras cenas do género que o filter-bag do Basaloco acumula... Eheh! 
Para a rocha ficar "mais bonita" e com aspecto mais natural rapidamente, vou aproveitar a ideia que o Nuno Prazeres postou no outro dia. Ofereço-me para limpar as "bombas" de algum aquário, e limpo a coralina para um recipiente. Depois transfiro para o meu aquário e tenho espalhar o máximo possível, para a rocha ficar colonizada com alga coralina mais rápido. 
Também estou a pensar colectar pequenas quantidades de areia de outros aquários. 

Vou utilizar o método de aceleração de ciclo do Zeovit - 14-day Cycling. Eles dizem que os primeiros peixes e corais podem entrar ao 10º dia. Espero bem que isto funcione, não me quero tornar num serial-killer. Vamos lá ver como corre. 


Apesar de estar muito ansioso por montar o aquário, já prometi a mim mesmo que só coloco água quando tiver todo (mas mesmo todo) o material disponível. Falta-me comprar as cenas para o Zeovit (reactor), uma bomba tipo Polario e as calhas de iluminação. Talvez compre também um novo sistema de reposição de água e outra bomba de retorno.

Obrigado a todos pelas dicas. E venham daí mais sugestões.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Eu já "mexi" os zeolitos num reator desses de que falas e deixa-me dizer-te que são realmente um espectáculo! Com um dedo levantas 1,5 kg de zeolitos!!
Mas são caros que doi!! Também te digo, que ha mais de um ano que "mexo" zeolitos todos os dias duas vezes por dia (o meu é o da KZ mas sem ser o magnético) e é uma seca. Se puderes opta mesmo pelo easy-lift.

Tás a pensar em deixar a rocha morta em água doce algum tempo? Para exportares eventuais fosfatos que tenham?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

César,

Óptimo, ainda bem que já viste um ao vivo. Eu tinha essa ideia, mas agora que alguém me confirmou ainda fico mais entusiasmado com o reactor. Uma das grandes vantagens em fazer este restart ao aquário é já ter o material quase todo. Pelo que me sobra alguns €'s para poder investir neste tipo de reactor. 

Grande ideia essa de mergulhar a rocha morta em água doce, não me tinha lembrado disso - agora vou fazer claro. De certeza que essa rocha vêm cheia de porcaria lá dentro.

Obrigado.

----------


## Cesar Soares

O reator é de facto espectacular!! E sexy! Ehehehe 

Pois.. Carregadinha de fosfatos também... Eu deixava umas duas semanas em agua de osmose e a trocar de 3 em 3 dias... Dá trabalho, mas compensa, amigo!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas vais usar carvão no reactor, é isso? :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Sim, é para carvão. Embora no passado tenha usado este reactor com midia anti-fosfatos. Mas como no método zeovit não aconselham usar resinas anti-fosfatos, vou só utilizar carvão.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Sim, é para carvão. Embora no passado tenha usado este reactor com midia anti-fosfatos. Mas como no método zeovit não aconselham usar resinas anti-fosfatos, vou só utilizar carvão.


Olá Ricardo,

Eu uso o método Zeovit há cerca de dois anos em paralelo com um reactor de fosfatos; os meus níveis habituais agora são entre 0,03 e 0,06 (medido com colorímetro Martini), mas de vez em quando, o PO4 vai até aos 0,15.
Espero que consigas só com o Zeovit controlar o PO4, mas eu que acompanho o Forum Zeovit com regularidade, vejo que  apesar de não recomendado, há muita gente lá que continua com o reactor de fosfatos a trabalhar 24/7.
Abraço

----------


## José J Correia

Ola Ricardo
olha vou dar a minha opiniao em relaçao as calhas da reefset,
as medidas do meu aquario sao 1.60 ,70 larg 60 alt e tenho uma calha da reefset 8x80w apesar de ainda so ter 6 lampadas a funcionar e posso te dizer que os ditos 30 cm nao interferem em nada se estou satisfeito? BASTANTE SATISFEITO luz nao falta e quando levar com as 8 uiuiui acho que a peixarada vai andar de oculos de sol a pastar.
foi das melhores aquisiçoes que fiz.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Mts parabens pelo projecto!PArece estar muito bem planeado!

Em relação ao Siporax, onde o vais colocar e como?

Cumps e boa continuação

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Ricardo,

Estive a olhar para o desenho da sump que fizeste e para as criticas e fiz este desenho (visão de cima e lateral/frente):

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Em relação ao Siporax, onde o vais colocar e como?


Pedro,

Só vou utilizar Siporax no aquário de Quarentena. Em princípio vou utilizar o método de Zeovit, pelo que acho melhor não misturar siporax com zeovit.


Ricardo Santos,

Pelo teu desenho, o espaço central parece-me curto para enfiar um Vertex. Mas muito obrigado pelas dicas.

Entretanto e seguindo os conselhos aqui da malta, refiz o desenho da sump e mudei tudo de posição. Usei as mesmas medidas (90x50x50), mas agora a sump parece muito maior - obrigado pela vossa participação.

Sem o reactor de zeovit (atrás em cinzento são os tubos de escoamento)



Com o reactor de zeovit - Passei o reactor de zeovit para a frente, como o César disse é fundamental o reactor estar à frente.




Que acham? Melhor, pior? A caixa que desenhei atrás vai ficar totalmente "aberta" em cima, permitindo-me fácil acesso e limpar quando for necessário.

----------


## José J Correia

boas desculpa a minha pergunta 
mas os 23cm sera o nivel em que o escumador ira trabalhar?
nao sera baixo,a indicaçao da vertex seria 25cm

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá José,

Se calhar tens razão, não fui verificar, tinha ideia que na minha sump antiga o nível estava nos 23cm, mas estou a fazer de cabeça. Tenho de perguntar ao Basaloco porque eu tinha o mesmo que ele e o escumador trabalhava muito bem assim.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Parece-me melhor Ricardo. Tentava apenas colocar o skimmer numa posição em que a bomba pudesse captar água mais proximo do compartimento de escoamento, mesmo que isso implique o reactor passar para trás. Se posicionares convenientemente a saída da água do escumador, podes colocar o reactor quase em qualquer local da sump sem prejudicar o seu funcionamento. Já agora, estive a ler os manuais do Vertex e está num dos pontos das especificações da sump o seguinte:

_A water depth between 9-10". This is absolutely crucial for proper operation of the skimmer._

Ora 1cm parecia-me de facto pouco. Apesar de tudo este intervalo de nivel de água é crucial para o funcionamento de qualquer tipo de escumador interno e não apenas este. No entanto, em outros escumadores internos, este problema é ultrapassado com a regulação do caudal de saída. Não entendo muito bem, porque é que neste escumador não há essa possibilidade....esperemos novos modelos.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Paulo pela resposta.. de facto pode ser entre 23 ou 25cm. 

Quanto ao facto de termos dito 1cm, vou tentar explicar melhor. Não está em causa colocar a 23 ou 25cm, o que está em causa é o escumador às 10h da manhã estar a trabalhar em 25cm e às 10h da noite estar a trabalhar a 23cm - esse é que é o problema, muitos sistemas que usam bóias (o SP3000) permitem uma variação de 1-2cm. Nesta situação, olhando para o cone do escumador vês uma diferença na escumação da manhã para a noite. O que muitos de nós começaram a fazer, foi colar um vidro na sump para manter o nível sempre fixo (fosse a 23 ou a 25cm) e com isso notamos que melhorava a qualidade de escumação.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Parece-me melhor Ricardo. Tentava apenas colocar o skimmer numa posição em que a bomba pudesse captar água mais proximo do compartimento de escoamento, mesmo que isso implique o reactor passar para trás. Se posicionares convenientemente a saída da água do escumador, podes colocar o reactor quase em qq local da sump sem prejudicar o seu funcionamento. Já agora, estive a ler os manuais do Vertex e está num dos pontos das especificações da sump o seguinte:
> 
> _A water depth between 9-10". This is absolutely crucial for proper operation of the skimmer._
> 
> Ora 1cm parecia-me de facto pouco. Apesar de tudo este intervalo de nivel de água é crucial para o funcionamento de qualquer tipo de escumador interno e não apenas este. No entanto, em outros escumadores internos, este problema é ultrapassado com a regulação do caudal de saída. Não entendo muito bem, porque é que neste escumador não há essa possibilidade....esperemos novos modelos.
> 
> Abraço,


Paulo
Também não te sei dizer bem porquê, mas este escumador se o nivel não for certinho a sua performance é alterada! Sim claro que podes acertar com a regulação do caudal de saída, mas depois de feito isto, se o nivel de água variar, a escumação é alterada. No que eu tive era assim... Depois de colocar o vidro a regular a altura, o escumador começou a trabalhar melhor. Talvez tenha a ver com a pressão exercida pela quantidade de água na Red Dragon.. Não sei... Mas que influencia isso é certo..

----------


## José J Correia

ola ricardo eu tambem tenho um vertex 250 e esta a trabalha a 25cm e como dizes basta ter um vidro com 25cm para teres sempre o mesmo nivel que é o meu caso

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Sim, é certo que essa variação altera a performance da escumação, mas isso acontece em todos os escumadores externos. O Vertex, dada a Vossa experiência com ele, acredito que possa ser mais sensível. 
Ricardo, se a energia falhar, a tua sump tem a capacidade de receber a água do aquário principal, tem um bom tamanho. Mas, a sump, e não apenas o compartimento onde está a bomba, certo?

Abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Ricardo,

Eu penso que vejo um pequeno problema ai na sump, que penso que o Paulo Marinheiro esta a querer dizer...
Caso falte a luz o compartimento onde esta o escumador e o reactor de Zeo vai subir o nível da agua?
Se sim, acho que o escumador vai encher o copo, isto por que tens o nível "afinado" para o escumador entre 23/25cm mas se faltar a luz poderás ter o nível a 35/40cm, o escumador vai deitar agua fora...

Se só encher o compartimento da bomba, que acho que não, então não haverá problema.
Espero me ter feito entender.
Eu gosto de ter um primeiro compartimento onde estão as quedas de água, com ou sem filter bags, e o escumador, só depois então fazer o vidro onde esse sim terá o nível certo desse mesmo compartimento.
Esse para mim é pequeno problema dos escumadores internos, com os externos ja não pois serão alimentados pela bomba onde o caudal tende a ser o mesmo sempre.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Sim, se faltar a luz o copo transborda por uns segundos até o nível da sump voltar a ser o correcto. Sempre foi assim, e nunca tive problemas... O vertex tem um sistema de escoamento para contornar essas situações.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ok 

Pois assim ok, se tiver ligado a um esgoto ainda melhor... se não tens que ter um garrafão ao pé...
Já agora e visto que já sabias desse "problema" algum motivo fazeres assim e não da outra possível maneira em que o nível é sempre certo e que isso não acontece de maneira nenhuma e que a evaporação não prejudica o escumador?

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas Ricardo

Não pões a hipótese de baixar dos 60cm para 50cm. Tens o aquário desmontado á um ano, não seria má ideia descola-lo e voltar a colar, porque o silicone um ano sem agua perdeu muita resistência. E aproveitavas para reduzir na altura.

Abraço 
Miguel Reis

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Já agora e visto que já sabias desse "problema" algum motivo fazeres assim e não da outra possível maneira em que o nível é sempre certo e que isso não acontece de maneira nenhuma e que a evaporação não prejudica o escumador?


Não estou a ver como fazer isso. Consegues exemplificar?




> Não pões a hipótese de baixar dos 60cm para 50cm. Tens o aquário desmontado á um ano, não seria má ideia descola-lo e voltar a colar, porque o silicone um ano sem agua perdeu muita resistência. E aproveitavas para reduzir na altura.


Já considerei isso Miguel. O problema é o móvel... teria que fazer um novo e "deitar" este fora, apesar de tudo o móvel está praticamente novo. Quanto ao colar e voltar a descolar.. não sei, também já pensei nisso, substituía o vidro da frente por um extra-claro, só para eliminar os riscos do antigo.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Sim, se faltar a luz o copo transborda por uns segundos até o nível da sump voltar a ser o correcto. Sempre foi assim, e nunca tive problemas... O vertex tem um sistema de escoamento para contornar essas situações.


Era aqui que queria chegar sim. E penso que podes contornar isso, reduzindo o compartimento do escumador para o mínimo essencial.

Abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fiz um pequeno desenho, sem medidas certas claro...



O compartimento do lado esquerdo tem sempre o nível certo, o que sobe em caso de falta de electricidade é o lado direito.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Anthony... assim já percebi... Mas e onde coloco o escumador?




> E penso que podes contornar isso, reduzindo o compartimento do escumador para o mínimo essencial


Paulo,

Mas em caso de falta de electricidade, o nível de água da sump vai sempre subir até 60-70% da altura da sump. Mesmo com o compartimento do escumador de tamanho mínimo, vai transbordar.

Se me arranjarem uma solução para isso, sem passar por aumentar os 90cm da sump, agradecia... de momento não estou a ver a solução. Não é que seja um grande problema - nunca me incomodou muito - mas se puder melhorar o sistema sou todo de ouvidos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mas em caso de falta de electricidade, o nível de água da sump vai sempre subir até 60-70% da altura da sump. Mesmo com o compartimento do escumador de tamanho mínimo, vai transbordar.
> 
> Se me arranjarem uma solução para isso, sem passar por aumentar os 90cm da sump, agradecia... de momento não estou a ver a solução. Não é que seja um grande problema - nunca me incomodou muito - mas se puder melhorar o sistema sou todo de ouvidos.


Boas Ricardo,

Por acaso esse efeito acontece também no meu sistema. Se a luz falhar, a sump sobe uns 20 a 30 litros. No meu caso penso que se tratou de uma "falha" na montagem, pois o tubo de retorno ficou a uns 3 a 4 cm abaixo do nível dos tubos de escoamento (normal e ladrão), então quando a bomba de retorno desliga, a água escorre pelo tubo de retorno em sentido inverso. No meu caso, uma solução "simples" seria cortar os tubos de escoamento para ficarem ao mesmo nível, mas nesta altura, em termos práticos torna-se complicado... Portanto tal como no meu sistema, recomendo a tal margem de água na sump para as falhas de electricidade. Mas se possível implementar desde a montagem a altura dos tubos de forma ideal, em que o desnível de água no aquário principal, numa falha de electricidade, seja o mínimo possível.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Obrigado Anthony... assim já percebi... Mas e onde coloco o escumador?


Fica no primeiro compartimento junto com os tubos da queda, tem que se ter em atenção para que mesmo quando a luz falte a água do compartimento direito não suba mais que a água do primeiro compartimento, normalmente meto o vidro que separa a sump com menos 5cm que a totalidade da altura da sump, no teu caso com 45cm de altura.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Por acaso esse efeito acontece também no meu sistema. Se a luz falhar, a sump sobe uns 20 a 30 litros. No meu caso penso que se tratou de uma "falha" na montagem, pois o tubo de retorno ficou a uns 3 a 4 cm abaixo do nível dos tubos de escoamento (normal e ladrão),


Olá Artur,

Não é nenhuma falha de montagem é mesmo assim, pode não ser 4cm mas pelo menos 2-3cm tem de ser. Se tiveres o retorno ao mesmo nível do escoamento, pode dar-se o caso de ocorrer salpicos no tubo de injecção. Se tiveres salpicos a água vai destruir-te a calha, as paredes, o móvel num instante. Não recomendo serrares os tubos de escoamento. Deixa estar assim, que só tens problema quando falha a luz. Ao cortares os tubos pode dar-se o caso de ficares com um problema permanente. Depois a única solução é "estrangular" o escoamento, num esquema como o Paulo Marinheiro explicou.




> Fica no primeiro compartimento junto com os tubos da queda, tem que se ter em atenção para que mesmo quando a luz falte a água do compartimento direito não suba mais que a água do primeiro compartimento, normalmente meto o vidro que separa a sump com menos 5cm que a totalidade da altura


Anthony,

Então nesse caso teria que colocar o escumador em cima de egg-crate para apenas submergir o escumador  23cm. Agora começo a pensar, será que vale a pena fazer isso apenas para não ter a chatice de esvaziar o copo do escumador quando falha a luz? (um evento que acontece 1-2 vezes por ano).
E mais, ao colocar um escumador destas dimensões em cima de egg-crate de certeza que o escumador vai passar a fazer algum ruído. Neste momento é totalmente silencioso.
Obrigado pelo conselho, mas parece-me que não é a melhor solução. A não ser que eu esteja a perceber alguma coisa mal. Não concordas?


Há uns tempos li qualquer coisa que era possível, através de um circuito eléctrico, atrasar o "ligar" do escumador uns segundos ou minutos quando a corrente volta. Isso parece-me a solução ideal.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Sim, se faltar a luz o copo transborda por uns segundos até o nível da sump voltar a ser o correcto. Sempre foi assim, e nunca tive problemas... O vertex tem um sistema de escoamento para contornar essas situações.


Bom dia Ricardo,

Quanto ao problema de o escumador transbordar quando volta a electricidade, penso que o poderás resolver fazendo passar a corrente que vai para o escumador por um "temporizador electrónico de espera", penso que é assim que se chama (delay on operate timer).
Este pequeno aparelho electrónico (+/- 25 Euros), faz com que quando a corrente regressa, o equipamento a que está ligado não arranque de imediato, mas sim mais tarde (minutos;normalmente pode-se escolher o tempo de delay), evitando neste caso o transbordo do escumador.

Eu comprei um há um ano e tal, mas por preguiça ainda não o instalei e tenho sorte que na área onde moro raramente há falhas de corrente.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

> Bom dia Ricardo,
> 
> Quanto ao problema de o escumador transbordar quando volta a electricidade, penso que o poderás resolver fazendo passar a corrente que vai para o escumador por um "temporizador electrónico de espera", penso que é assim que se chama (delay on operate timer).
> Este pequeno aparelho electrónico (+/- 25 Euros), faz com que quando a corrente regressa, o equipamento a que está ligado não arranque de imediato, mas sim mais tarde (minutos;normalmente pode-se escolher o tempo de delay), evitando neste caso o transbordo do escumador.
> 
> Eu comprei um há um ano e tal, mas por preguiça ainda não o instalei e tenho sorte que na área onde moro raramente há falhas de corrente.
> 
> Abraço


Boas 

Cesar será algo do genero disto ? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-220V-De...8#ht_535wt_750

Eu desconhecia este tipo de produtos mas pode ter uma utilidade interessante. 

abraço

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

> Quanto ao problema de o escumador transbordar quando volta a electricidade, penso que o poderás resolver fazendo passar a corrente que vai para o escumador por um "temporizador electrónico de espera", penso que é assim que se chama (delay on operate timer).
> Este pequeno aparelho electrónico (+/- 25 Euros), faz com que quando a corrente regressa, o equipamento a que está ligado não arranque de imediato, mas sim mais tarde (minutos;normalmente pode-se escolher o tempo de delay), evitando neste caso o transbordo do escumador.


Muito bom Cesar  :Pracima:  desconhecia este aparelho, no meu caso serve para ligar à bomba do escumador para não trabalhar em seco.

Ricardo, muito boa sorte para este teu novo projeto, tenho acompanhado o topico, se alguma vez tiver uma dica que possa parecer ser util
coloco aqui.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Boas 
> 
> Cesar será algo do genero disto ? 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-220V-De...8#ht_535wt_750
> 
> Eu desconhecia este tipo de produtos mas pode ter uma utilidade interessante. 
> 
> abraço


Olá Paulo, não consigo abrir o link.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony,
> 
> Então nesse caso teria que colocar o escumador em cima de egg-crate para apenas submergir o escumador 23cm. Agora começo a pensar, será que vale a pena fazer isso apenas para não ter a chatice de esvaziar o copo do escumador quando falha a luz? (um evento que acontece 1-2 vezes por ano).
> E mais, ao colocar um escumador destas dimensões em cima de egg-crate de certeza que o escumador vai passar a fazer algum ruído. Neste momento é totalmente silencioso.
> Obrigado pelo conselho, mas parece-me que não é a melhor solução. A não ser que eu esteja a perceber alguma coisa mal. Não concordas?
> 
> 
> Há uns tempos li qualquer coisa que era possível, através de um circuito eléctrico, atrasar o "ligar" do escumador uns segundos ou minutos quando a corrente volta. Isso parece-me a solução ideal.


Sim tens razão Ricardo, tenho que reconhecer que realmente para as vezes que a electricidade falha se calhar não é assim tão relevante... no entanto em vez do egg crate podes fazer com um vidro ai colado...

Agora esse delay é que era de valor, já tinha pensado mas era com bóia de nível.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá outra vez,

Colocar o escumador e outros equipamentos em cima de egg-crate tem, no meu entender outras vantagens, das quais destaco a possibilidade de fazer uma sump, com maior profundidade e portanto aumentar o volume do sistema.

Todos os equipamentos que tenho na sump estão em cima de egg-crate e penso que não há significativamente maior ruído por causa disso.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Era mesmo esse tipo de coisas que estava a falar César e Paulo. Mas como se instala essa peça que colocaram aí o link? Isso parece alto "canhão". Não existe algo do género mas mais pequeno?

Apesar de ter conta todas as vossas sugestões, colocar o escumador em cima de egg-crate está fora de questão. Se é só para resolver o problema da electricidade, posso bem aguentar com isso (na minha zona.. que me lembre faltou a luz umas duas ou 3 vezes nos últimos 3 anos).

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Era mesmo esse tipo de coisas que estava a falar César e Paulo. Mas como se instala essa peça que colocaram aí o link? Isso parece alto "canhão". Não existe algo do género mas mais pequeno?
> 
> Apesar de ter conta todas as vossas sugestões, colocar o escumador em cima de egg-crate está fora de questão. Se é só para resolver o problema da electricidade, posso bem aguentar com isso (na minha zona.. que me lembre faltou a luz umas duas ou 3 vezes nos últimos 3 anos).


Paulo,
Já consegui ver a peça; penso que é qualquer coisa do género; o meu permite regular o delay entre 1 segundo e 10 horas.

Ricardo, 

O meu tem as dimensões aproximadas de um vulgar disjuntor, daqueles que estão nos quadros eléctricos; penso que a ligação é simples e que basta intercalá-lo entre a tomada da parede e a ficha do escumador .

Abraço

PS: penso que há outras vantagens em subir a base do escumador (post #62).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não é nenhuma falha de montagem é mesmo assim, pode não ser 4cm mas pelo menos 2-3cm tem de ser. Se tiveres o retorno ao mesmo nível do escoamento, pode dar-se o caso de ocorrer salpicos no tubo de injecção.


Boas Ricardo,

Não digo necessariamente a saída do retorno ao mesmo nível mas ao menos uma curva suficientemente acima do tubo de retorno, e depois fazendo furos junto ao nível de água, consegue-se que a falha de luz não baixe o nível de água por sifão do tubo de retorno e com a saída debaixo de água de forma a não salpicar.

Para ilustrar, a montagem do Hélder Lima é um bom exemplo de como se pode implementar isto. Ver a primeira foto neste post...
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post172583

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Não digo necessariamente a saída do retorno ao mesmo nível mas ao menos uma curva suficientemente acima do tubo de retorno, e depois fazendo furos junto ao nível de água, consegue-se que a falha de luz não baixe o nível de água por sifão do tubo de retorno e com a saída debaixo de água de forma a não salpicar.
> 
> Para ilustrar, a montagem do Hélder Lima é um bom exemplo de como se pode implementar isto. Ver a primeira foto neste post...
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post172583


Exactamente como diz o Artur, basta ter um furo no tubo do retorno fora de água para que quando falhe a luz, entre ar no tubo e pare de fazer o efeito sifão.
Existe uma peça para tubos PVC que faz esse serviço. Ou seja, faz-se um furo no tubo, e encaixa-se uma peça que fica com uma ligação para um tubo mais fino. Porque quando falha a electricidade vai sair sempre alguma água por esse buraco, direcciona-se para a coluna seca por exemplo e está resolvido.
eu tenho um problema diferente que não sei como resolver. Se puderem dêem uma ajuda no meu tópico.

Abraço,

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...

de uma maneira geral está tudo 100% e o pessoal tem dado boas dicas!
Quanto aos meus bitaites, tem mais a ver com a maneira como encaro os reefs e dessa maneira concordo com algumas coisas que já decidiste. 
- Tirar os filter bags...
- Usar areia e se puderes coralina de outros aquarios (de confiança e sem bicheza prejudicial) de modo a gerares biodiversidade e um começo mais "facil" ao aquário.

Em relação á iluminação, sabes que ando a testar leds e cada vez mais sou apologista destes. Tem tudo a ver com a quantidade e o Par que consegues fornecer ao sistema mas o facto é que funcionam. Tenho em casa alguns corais que o podem comprovar, nomeadamente uma eflorescens cada dia mais linda, uma valida, tenuis, caliendrum e uma serie de montis e outros que agora não me lembro que crescem e tem boas cores.

Passar isto para fotos é que são os quinhentos mas estás convidado, assim como tu Carlos (Mota, ainda duvidas dos leds?) a darem cá um salto e verificarem o crescimento e as cores apenas com leds. Podem acusar os leds de serem caros e de serem soluções ainda pouco vistas em aquários de referencia, mas penso que isso se vai alterar em pouco tempo, e de facto funcionam, acho que casos já não faltam por ai na net. 

De qualquer maneira, todos sabemos o preço e a eficiencia das T5´s, e isso é um facto mais que comprovado... penso que é a opção mais facil para quem como tu, já teve tão bons resultados e é dificil fugir a elas. De qualquer maneira, faz um estudo a 3 ou a 5 anos e verifica se realmente te compensaria optares por uma solução de leds ou até mista como falamos no outro tópico.

Landscape... não sei o que estás a pensar em relação a isto mas tenta fugir ao paredão, umas ilhas e tal, mas deixa sempre espaço por detrás da rocha á larga, pelo menos ums 8cms, que ajuda muito a circulação e evita locais mortos como bem sabes...

Estamos cá para ver este grande projecto a andar... e ajudar no que pudermos. 
Força!  :Pracima: 

Já agora... porque esse nome para o aqua?

----------


## Marco_Pereira

> - Usar areia e se puderes coralina de outros aquarios (de confiança e sem bicheza prejudicial) de modo a gerares biodiversidade e um começo mais "facil" ao aquário.


concordo perfeitamente com o Marco eu cada vez mais pelo que vejo por ai concordo com o método dos americanos
GO DEAD... tudo rocha morta e algum tipo de bactérias existe em frasco eu então o método que eu mais prefiro que é da natures ocean o live arogonite 

pois então fazes aquele tratamento para tirar a porcaria da rocha morta
fazes a agua com sal artificial e agua de osmose
areia viva sem pestes
todos os frags passam por dip tipo coral rx antes de ir para ao aqua 
todos os peixes passam por quarentena preferencialmente com cobre
nao há como correr mal num ha planarias num ha ponto branco 
se reparares é quando um gajo quer algo rápido e corta nos procedimentos é que se quilha




> Já agora... porque esse nome para o aqua?


sim conta lá porque o nome  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Postado originalmente por Marco Madeira
> 
> Já agora... porque esse nome para o aqua?
> 
> 
> sim conta lá porque o nome


Olá :Olá: ,
Eu apostava que é por causa deste peixe: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...53&pcatid=1853 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco_Pereira

pois eu tambem acho  :yb624: 
basta olhar pó avatar eu não sabia é que esse borboleta se chamava assim

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Em relação á iluminação, sabes que ando a testar leds e cada vez mais sou apologista destes. Tem tudo a ver com a quantidade e o Par que consegues fornecer ao sistema mas o facto é que funcionam. Tenho em casa alguns corais que o podem comprovar, nomeadamente uma eflorescens cada dia mais linda, uma valida, tenuis, caliendrum e uma serie de montis e outros que agora não me lembro que crescem e tem boas cores.
> 
> Passar isto para fotos é que são os quinhentos mas estás convidado, assim como tu Carlos (Mota, ainda duvidas dos leds?) a darem cá um salto e verificarem o crescimento e as cores apenas com leds. Podem acusar os leds de serem caros e de serem soluções ainda pouco vistas em aquários de referencia, mas penso que isso se vai alterar em pouco tempo, e de facto funcionam, acho que casos já não faltam por ai na net.


Eu não duvido dos LED's, só estou hesitante porque o investimento inicial é muito grande e porque estes produtos ainda estão muito "verdes". Quero com isto dizer, acho que sofrem da "inflação" de serem novidade, e com um extra de que daqui a um ou dois anos vão existir calhas melhores e muito mais baratas. É essencialmente isto que faz recuar nos LED's e gastar 2000-3000€ numa iluminação. 
Quanto dinheiro gastaste tu no teu aquário em LED's? Agora imagina eu para iluminar 215 x 60cm.

O meu plano é comprar agora T5's e depois posteriormente mudar para LED's, assim que ficar definitivamente provado qual a melhor calha, ou o melhor produto na relação preço/qualidade.




> Já agora... porque esse nome para o aqua?


Eh Eh! Bem visto Marco e o Ricardo Santos já disse tudo... Eh Eh  :Big Grin: 

Não queria estar a falar muito dos peixes (palpita-me que vou ser mais um 007 - Licença para Matar), mas já que perguntaram.... deixem-me partilhar o meu "desejo"/desafio.

Quero fazer um aquário um pouco diferente do habitual no toca aos peixes, tenho uma lista mais ou menos alinhavada na minha cabeça:

4 x Hemitaurichthys polylepis (Os Pyramid... Eh eh  :Big Grin:  .... Um dos meus peixes favoritos desde há imensos anos)
4 x acanthurus leucosternon (As probabilidades não jogam a meu favor, provavelmente tenho uma hipótese de sucesso de 10-20%, mas vou tentar)
8 x Anthias (squamipinnis ou bicolor ou fasciatus ... tudo depende do que se conseguir arranjar e a que preço, mas queria fugir da squamipinnis)
2 x Centropyge (talvez 2 loriculus ou 2 vroliki... depende como eles se tolerarem, tenho de investigar melhor)
1 casal de Genicanthus (bellus ou melanospilos)
1 x Pygoplites diacanthus
1 x Chaetodon ephippium
1 x Apolemichthys trimaculatus (Talvez)
1x Halichoeres Chrysus
1 x Lo Vulpinus
1 x Cirrhilabrus (espécie ainda a escolher... a entrar no 2º ano do aquário)
1 x Synchiropus splendidus (No 2º ano do aquário)
1 x góbio ou outro peixe de pequeno porte, ainda por decidir.

Esta é a lista que tenho na cabeça.... o mais provável é deixar morrer 4 Leucosternon, 8 anthias e mais alguns pelo caminho. Vou acabar para aí com um misto de 2-3 cirurgiões (fáceis de manter e espécies diferentes), em vez das anthias umas chromis e se calhar só um ou dois "anjos". 

Tenho a perfeita noção que vai ser muito difícil de conseguir manter estes peixes, mas também os peixes é uma das razões que vou investir no Zeovit - porque me permite "alimentar" mais os peixes, sem aumentar muito os nutrientes - e também é por isso que estou a apostar num aquário "hospital/quarentena", alimentadores automáticos (já comprei 2), etc.

Já agora... quem quiser dar uma opinião sobre a selecção de espécies, esteja à vontade. Estou aberto a sugestões... especialmente para o cardume dos cirurgiões (da lista, acho a espécie mais desafiante). Também gostaria de algumas sugestões para peixes mais pequenos, tenho pouca experiência com esses peixes.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> 4 x Hemitaurichthys polylepis (Os Pyramid... Eh eh  .... Um dos meus peixes favoritos desde há imensos anos)
> 4 x acanthurus leucosternon (As probabilidades não jogam a meu favor, provavelmente tenho uma hipótese de sucesso de 10-20%, mas vou tentar)
> 8 x Anthias (squamipinnis ou bicolor ou fasciatus ... tudo depende do que se conseguir arranjar e a que preço, mas queria fugir da squamipinnis)
> 2 x Centropyge (talvez 2 loriculus ou 2 vroliki... depende como eles se tolerarem, tenho de investigar melhor)
> 1 casal de Genicanthus (bellus ou melanospilos)
> 1 x Pygoplites diacanthus
> 1 x Chaetodon ephippium
> 1 x Apolemichthys trimaculatus (Talvez)
> 1x Halichoeres Chrysus
> ...


 :CylRiche2: 

Granda Maluco!!!

Fabulosa escolha Ricardo, de facto 4 Leucosternon não deve ser nada fácil, a menos que tenhas uma "régua de madeira" para os por na linha, mas estou mortinho à espera de ver isso a "bombar"!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Essa seleção vai-te dar trabalho... mas espero que tenhas sucesso. Não sei o como pensas fazer a introdução e a ordem mas eu se fosse a ti deixava a entrada dos 4 leucosternon para mais tarde, depois do sistema estar estável e depois de já teres outros peixes. 

Quanto aos peixes pequenos, acho os gobios, blenios e as salarias peixes bastante engraçados. Neste momento "parto-me" todo com o comportamento do meu blenio, E. Stigmatura, e é excelente algueiro. Apanhei-o á dentada a umas valónias pequenas e está constantemente á procura de algas para penicar...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Não sei o como pensas fazer a introdução e a ordem mas eu se fosse a ti deixava a entrada dos 4 leucosternon para mais tarde, depois do sistema estar estável e depois de já teres outros peixes.


Estava a pensar colocar os Leucosternon após 6-12 meses. Não faço a mínima ideia se devo colocar os 4 de uma só vez ou um de cada vez, a passar pela quarentena. Preferencialmente estou mais tentado pela 2ª opção, mas temo que o 1º Leucosternon que entrar não aceite mais nenhum. Daí que colocar os 4 ao mesmo tempo poderá ser melhor. Alguém tem experiência com isto?

----------


## Marco Madeira

A colocar quatro malukos desses (que são chatos para caraças nos primeiros meses), esperava pelo menos 1 ano de aqua e colocava-os todos ao mesmo tempo sem nenhum tang no aqua.

Colocar 1 a 1 não me parece boa idéia, principalmente se deixares muito tempo entre adições o que vai causar problemas com estabelecimento de territórios como bem sabes...

Mas não tenho experiencia com cardumes de Tangs, espera pelo pessoal que tenha, a ver o que dizem e como os introduziram no aqua, concerteza devem ter boas dicas!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pessoal,

Já estou em Portugal novamente! Falta pouco para este "bichinho" ter água novamente.

Estive um pouco afastado do fórum e do blog - mudar de país, casa, começar a trabalhar em PT novamente não foi fácil, para além disso estive sem net uma porrada de tempo. 

Apesar de andar meio ocupado, este projecto está em andamento. O aquário foi descolado para substituir o vidro da frente (tinha alguns riscos) e aproveitei para mandar cortar o vidro de trás 5cm na altura. Em vez de fazer uma coluna seca e colocar furos/tubagens dentro do aquário, decidi copiar a ideia do meu amigo Carlos Mota e fazer a queda de água a todo o comprimento no vidro de trás, assim evito tubos dentro do aquário. O único problema é que vou arrastar o móvel do aquário uns cm's mais para a frente, mas não há grande problema porque tenho ainda bastante espaço. 

Entretanto já recebi algum material (as calhas ATI e as bombas Vortech), Neste momento o setup está assim:

Aquário: 215x60x60, vidro 19mm (sem travessas)
Escumador: Vertex Alpha 250
Circulação: 2 x Vortech Mp40 + 
Bomba de Retorno: Eheim 1260 
Iluminação: 8 x 39w ATI Sunpower + 8 x 54w ATI Sunpower 
KH, Ca e Mg: 2 part-solution através de Bubble-Magus 3 canais.
Substracto: CaribSea Seaflor Special Grade

Falta receber

Reactor de Zeovit e produtos Zeovit, Rocha Morta e Lâmpadas para as calhas ATI. 

Em breve coloco fotos... da evolução da montagem, da parte técnica e da coluna seca.

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro N Torres

BOAS!

Excelente opção a de copiares a queda de agua do Mota pois para além de ficar esteticamente bastante melhor evitas zonas mortas dentro do aqua!  :SbOk3: 

Assim que tenhas fotos vai partilhando que a malta quer ver isso a andar!

Abraço e Boa Sorte

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Viva Ricardo, bem vindo de volta, sentimos logo falta quando andas mais distante do forum...

Força com isso e boa sorte!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Agora já não tens desculpas para faltares aos convivios....looool!Bem vindo e espero que estejas mentalizado pra enfrentar a crise!

A ideia da coluna do mota é excelente. portanto é uma mais valia!

Só uma coisa, as 2 mp40 não são curtas para esses aqua?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Costa

Acho que as MP 40 não dão para essa espessura de vidro!

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Bem vindo Ricardo. :Olá: 
Carrega ai o forum com os teus topicos.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Acho que as MP 40 não dão para essa espessura de vidro!


Se for das mais recentes dá para colocar em vidro de 19mm!


Specifications


Dimensions

Dry-Side: 3.00 x 2.25 inches (76.0 x 57.0 mm)
 Wet-Side: 3.00 x 2.25 inches (76.0 x 57.0 mm)

Flow

Flow Range:1,000-3, 200 gallons (3,800  12,000+ liters) per hour

Tank Range

Max Tank Thickness: 0.75 inches (19 mm)
 Tank Size Range: 50-500+ gallons (190  1,800 liters)
 Clearance Needed Behind Tank: 3.00 inches (76 mm)

Power

Wattage: 9  28 Watts

----------


## João Seguro

Boa sorte com o projecto, mais um para seguir atentamente  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Ricardo só hoje é que descobri este tópico. E estou a adorar hehe até agora muito bom!

Intertanto já roubei a ideia do Delay Timer para quando existem faltas de electricidade  :Wink:  hehe é essencial!

Abraço e boa sorte,
Pedro

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

O pente ao longo do vidro traseiro do reef do Pedro Gomes também está excelente. Nesta nova montagem será semelhante?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Só uma coisa, as 2 mp40 não são curtas para esses aqua?


Acho que não, era o que tinha antes de ir para Londres e estava contente com a circulação. Preciso só de uma bomba pequena, para "varrer" a parte atrás da rocha. Estava a pensar colocar uma polario. 

Em relação ao vidro de 19mm, dá na boa. Eu tinha as vortech de 1ª geração e dava bem. Agora tenho duas Mp40 com o novo controlador, ainda deve ser melhor. Pelo que me disseram a Ecotech reforçou o iman. 




> O pente ao longo do vidro traseiro do reef do Pedro Gomes também está excelente. Nesta nova montagem será semelhante?


Sim, é algo desse género. Assim fica mais fácil fazer o layout e a circulação dentro do aqua.

Em breve coloco fotos...Assim que que os vidros começarem a chegar. Só estou à espera que chegue o reactor de Zeovit para mandar cortar os vidros da sump.
Quero ter a certeza das dimensões do reactor antes de definir as medidas da sump. 
Desta vez estou a fazer tudo ao contrário do que fiz nas minhas anteriores montagens..... os vidros do aquário e da sump é a última coisa a ser feita. Isto para não cair em tentação de colocar água, antes de ter o material todo.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Em breve coloco fotos...Assim que que os vidros começarem a chegar. Só estou à espera que chegue o reactor de Zeovit para mandar cortar os vidros da sump.
> Quero ter a certeza das dimensões do reactor antes de definir as medidas da sump. 
> Desta vez estou a fazer tudo ao contrário do que fiz nas minhas anteriores montagens..... os vidros do aquário e da sump é a última coisa a ser feita. Isto para não cair em tentação de colocar água, antes de ter o material todo.


Boas Ricardo :Olá: ,

Qual é o reactor de ZEO que vais usar?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Qual é o reactor de ZEO que vais usar?


Olá Ricardo, 

Recebi esta semana o reactor de Zeovit.... Vou usar o reactor de Zeovit da Fauna Marin, o ZeoMatic 2. 










Também cá tenho os produtos todos para iniciar o método Zeovit completo.




Espero que isto dê resultados, e não seja deitar dinheiro ao lixo. Até agora não tenho razões de queixa dos produtos Zeovit. Experimentei quase todos e de uma maneira ou outra sempre funcionaram bem. A minha dúvida é porque nunca fiz o método completo e desde o início, vamos ver como corre.

Para iniciar o método de Zeovit comprei os seguintes produtos:

4L de Zeovit (zeolitos)
60ml (50ml + 10ml) de Zeobak
250ml de Zeostart 3
50ml de Spongepower
100ml de Aminoácidos AAHC
50ml de Coral Vitalizer
50ml de Stylo-Pocci-Glow
10ml de Bio-Mate



Agora que cá tenho o reactor de zeovit já posso mandar fazer a sump, com as seguintes medidas: 80x60x50 cm. Confirmei que cabia escumador + reactor dentro da sump
(E também vou mandar cortar o vidro da frente, que foi retirado por causa dos riscos)

Finalmente, do material todo que pretendia adquirir está-me só a faltar a bomba de retorno (Eheim Compact +3000) e a rocha morta. 

Tem sido penoso resistir este tempo todo sem aquário, espero que compense. Desta vez, prometi a mim mesmo que só colocava água dentro do aquário quando tivesse cá o material todo. Para não cair em tentações deixei para último mandar fazer a sump e o vidro da frente. 
Vamos lá ver se nas próximas duas semanas venho aqui postar fotos do aquário com água.

Um abraço,

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Olá Ricardo, 
> 
> Recebi esta semana o reactor de Zeovit.... Vou usar o reactor de Zeovit da Fauna Marin, o ZeoMatic 2. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Até que enfim!!  :Smile: 

Ansioso por ver esse projecto a andar ando eu! eheheh
Olha já percebi pela quantidade de ZB que compraste que deves querer fazer o ciclo dos 14 dias! Certo? É já agora, vais usar que rocha? Viva, morta, mix ou plástico?  :Smile: 
Outra pergunta esse reactor vem com essas bombas? Ou compraste á parte?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo!

Como estamos de time para ligar esse menino?
Da ultima vez que falamos, tinhas falado em duas semana para colocar água... o tempo passou e novidade nada  :Big Grin:

----------

